# The Woman Who Was Hit By A Meteorite



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

Interesting story about a woman who was hit by a meteorite inside her own home.



> At the Alabama Museum of Natural History located in the University of Alabama campus in Tuscaloosa, there is a small chunk of black space rock that created history on November 30, 1954, when it came crashing through the roof of Ann Hodges’s home in Sylacauga, Alabama, and landed on her as she napped under quilts on the sofa.
> 
> The 8.5 pound, 4.5-billion-year-old space rock, after poking a hole through the roof of her rented house, bounced off a big console radio, and then hit Ann on the left side of her body at around 2:46 PM, and at that very moment the 34-year-old Alabama woman became the first verified human being to have been struck by a meteorite.



https://www.amusingplanet.com/2021/10/the-woman-who-was-hit-by-meteorite.html


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 4, 2021)

That bruise is huge. It must have hurt like the dickens.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow, that poor woman.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2021)

Now, what are the odds of that happening?  I can't imagine what she must have thought at that moment.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 4, 2021)

An interesting story, I am amazed that anyone would have survived being hit by a meteorite that big.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2021)

I guess that it's speed was slowed down by the roof and ricocheting off a couple of other objects.  That bruise she sported was very ugly indeed.


----------



## Shero (Nov 4, 2021)

Amazing story and ended sadly because the husband wanted to sell the meteorite, found no buyer. The marriage ended in divorce.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 4, 2021)

I wonder if the owner had house insurance and it covered the roof repair?  >= ?


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

NASA will launch a missile into an asteroid in what could be a potentially planet-saving plan.

The space agency’s Double Asteroid Redirection Test (DART) mission will fire off a SpaceX rocket on November 24 with the missile expected to hit its target in September 2022.






.


----------

